# 2019 Specialized Levo



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here and now.

2019 Specialized Levo ebike first ride - Mountain Bike Review- Mtbr.com

What changedEvery aspect of this Levo has been improved. Here are the highlights:
- much lighter with lighter motor and frame
- Modern, dialed geometry now in 29er format
- new batteries with 40% more capacity with the same form factor
- new electronics and app
- capable suspension matched for this weight
- better aluminum options and price options
- standard components and metric shock


----------



## knobs (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks great. No swat box?


----------



## sharkiedog (Sep 28, 2005)

How does it compare to the shuttle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks like some really nice updates to the Levo platform. A bit of a bummer that you can only get the 700 w/hr battery in the top two build levels and Specialized is doing a bit of a slight of hand with the weight claims. Sure the Al version is now lighter than the carbon version of 2018 but with the 700 w/hr battery being 750 grams heavier it seems a lot of those savings are lost at the higher spec bikes. I like the new power switch (similar to the one on my Focus Jam2) along with the 10 segment battery indicator and if I could do it over again I'd find a Focus in 29'er form as there are many more tire options (and cheaper as well) compared to 27.5 2.8 tires so I think Spec was wise to go this route. 

I'd love to ride one and if the local bike shop demo's them I will do so but I'd only want the higher capacity battery myself and the price is a bit up there IMO for those models. At $8200 there are many other choices to check out and Haibike with TQ Flyon motors would be something I'd love to test as well. I thought the Shuttle was pricey at 10k but 12k for the Spec SWorks is something else. I hope they sell lots of them.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

sharkiedog said:


> How does it compare to the shuttle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Descending, the Pivot shuttle edges it out. They both singletrack well.

Overall package and options, this Levo is better.

We'll do a side by side after Interbike


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

knobs said:


> Looks great. No swat box?


Thank gawd 

Has a swat tool though.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

What’s the actual weight in ride form?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I feel for the riders that bought a 2018 S Works. Ouch!


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Seen the ad? It's hilarious:


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like e bikes and have ridden last years levo, but there is no way this stays under the 750 watt limit. Ride times from 1 hour from a 700 amp hour battery means peak power well over a 1000 watts.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

nilswalk said:


> Seen the ad? It's hilarious:


Good ad, no doubt. I want their job!


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

alexbn921 said:


> I like e bikes and have ridden last years levo, but there is no way this stays under the 750 watt limit. Ride times from 1 hour from a 700 amp hour battery means peak power well over a 1000 watts.


The lower end model comes with a 500 Wh battery.








^ power curves as tested by independent lab


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep, we're at the stage of posting the e-equivalent of dyno charts now...

I thought batteries weren't going allow people to turbo all over the place for a whole ride?

-Walt


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Walt said:


> Yep, we're at the stage of posting the e-equivalent of dyno charts now...
> 
> I thought batteries weren't going allow people to turbo all over the place for a whole ride?
> 
> -Walt


Power & range is what people want, at least the majority, and comparing motor output is a thing. Seems that most existing Brose motors in Specialized bikes are easily peaking at 700+w. It'll be interesting to see what the new 2.1 does in the wild.

https://www.emtbforums.com/threads/exceeding-the-250w-peak-motor-power-output.1300/

The new Levo also has a new mode above Turbo, called "Shuttle".

"Fresh from the showroom floor, the Turbo Levo ships with the following assistance options; Turbo: 100% (Support) / 100% (Peak Power), Trail: 35% / 100% , and Eco: 35% / 35%. There's also a fourth mode dubbed "Shuttle Mode" that provides riders with peak motor output with minimal pedal pressure, allowing riders to quickly shuttle back up the mountain to complete another lap."

https://www.bikeexchange.co.uk/blog...evo-electric-mountain-bike-ten-things-to-know


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Interesting. So do you actually have to *pedal* or do you just have to sort of weight the front pedal a bit? 

-Walt


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Does it even matter?


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

I tested a 2019 Levo yesterday. Its great but not revolutionary. It is definitely lighter and the new brose motor is so quiet, you forget it's even here. At the maximum assist, shuttle mode i guess, the torque/power is on par with what my 2017 Haibike with the Yamaha motor is able to deliver. And yes, you still have to pedal. My test was on a short track, in a suburban office park, with a couple of steep climb. I have yet to take one on a real mountain trail, but should be able to do it in the next 2 weeks. The bike is privately owned by one of my friends, who bought one of the first one available in Colorado.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Harryman said:


> Power & range is what people want, at least the majority, and comparing motor output is a thing. Seems that most existing Brose motors in Specialized bikes are easily peaking at 700+w. It'll be interesting to see what the new 2.1 does in the wild.
> 
> https://www.emtbforums.com/threads/exceeding-the-250w-peak-motor-power-output.1300/
> 
> ...


Sounds like one more step to a throttle.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

mtnbikej said:


> Sounds like one more step to a throttle.


Walk assist, already have them.

https://www.emtbforums.com/threads/intermittent-walk-assist-on-levo-kenevo.1291/#post-19405


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Harryman said:


> Walk assist, already have them.
> 
> https://www.emtbforums.com/threads/intermittent-walk-assist-on-levo-kenevo.1291/#post-19405


Yup.....but they wanna be treated like pedal bikes. First motors, now throttles.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Harryman said:


> Walk assist, already have them.
> 
> https://www.emtbforums.com/threads/intermittent-walk-assist-on-levo-kenevo.1291/#post-19405


I have walk assist on my Bosch-powered bikes. It isn't a throttle. The moment you pressure the pedals it cuts out, and it is virtually impossible to even get on the bike without causing it to cut out. I guess if you could put your legs wide enough to not even graze the pedals, it might pull you along at a sizzling 2 MPH.

So now let's get into a stupid "discussion" about the semantics of the word "throttle", shall we?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

honkinunit said:


> I have walk assist on my Bosch-powered bikes. It isn't a throttle. The moment you pressure the pedals it cuts out, and it is virtually impossible to even get on the bike without causing it to cut out. I guess if you could put your legs wide enough to not even graze the pedals, it might pull you along at a sizzling 2 MPH.
> 
> So now let's get into a stupid "discussion" about the semantics of the word "throttle", shall we?


No need, embrace the throttle on your Class 2 .... 

"(a) "CLASS 1 ELECTRICAL ASSISTED BICYCLE" MEANS AN ELECTRICAL ASSISTED BICYCLE EQUIPPED WITH A MOTOR THAT PROVIDES ASSISTANCE ONLY WHEN THE RIDER IS PEDALING AND THAT CEASES TO PROVIDE ASSISTANCE WHEN THE BICYCLE REACHES A SPEED OF TWENTY MILES PER HOUR."

http://leg.colorado.gov/sites/default/files/documents/2017A/bills/2017a_1151_signed.pdf


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Harryman said:


> Power & range is what people want, at least the majority, and comparing motor output is a thing. Seems that most existing Brose motors in Specialized bikes are easily peaking at 700+w. It'll be interesting to see what the new 2.1 does in the wild.
> 
> https://www.emtbforums.com/threads/exceeding-the-250w-peak-motor-power-output.1300/
> 
> ...


That BLEvo software shown in the link is interesting.

Shuttle mode, for real? Is it almost like turning off the torque sensor part? No comment... guess it's one of those things I gotta try before making judgement.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Got the weights!

If they can sell a 350Wh battery, can get this bike close to 40 lbs.

2019 Specialized Turbo Levo e-bike first ride review - Mountain Bike Review- Mtbr.com

fc


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Not sure why people stress the weight on the scales so much. Look at the bike. Looks like a large mass concentration low and centralized. That's a GOOD thing.

I don't like the geometry of the Levo though. I'm too short to ride something with 455mm chainstays and meet my demands for a well balanced feel out-of-the-saddle. The wheelbase would have to be 1300+ for me to feel relaxed out-of-the-saddle with 455mm CS (not needing to hang my weight back); with that WB, it'd demand high speed all the time. If it was made that long to counter the torque of the motor-assist lifting the front wheel, then I don't want it. 

The RM Altitude Powerplay is pretty close to what I want geo-wise, though I fear the noise of a idler pulley, and wish it had a more forward seated position (steeper STA and longer reach). The WB and CS #s look very good for medium, 425 and 1180 respectively (med). Wouldn't get it though. If someone just did a gearbox high pivot bike with similar numbers, perhaps doing 29er front and 27.5 rear, I'd be all over it, especially if it was like the Lapierre eZesty. The Pivot Shuttle is a close 2nd in design, but would like the med to have a steeper seat angle and either a longer front center to match the 437 CS, or shorter CS. For those that fit on the L and XL Shuttle, enjoy it you lucky dogs...

Besides battery tech, I think a big problem is telescopic forks affecting dynamic geo, basically ruining any balance in weight distro on current bikes. I'd love to get on a solid linkage fork that solves this problem. Game changer right here... mark my words. People sweat 15mm here and there, but you can't "lock in perfected geo" until this problem's solved.


----------



## Dpca10 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can anyone find what the flip chip does to the geometry? I’d like to run it 27.5. Hopefully with 2.5-2.6 tires


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I would just call Specialized.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

ninjichor said:


> Is it almost like turning off the torque sensor part?


It changes it to cadence sensing. Spin more than 50 rpm and you get maximum power regardless of how much torque you apply.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It was good day. 









results coming.


----------



## Larsey (Jan 14, 2004)

fc said:


> It was good day.
> 
> View attachment 1218025
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm...$22k of Carbon goodness right there!


----------



## Dpca10 (Sep 13, 2012)

So I have some flip chip answers. Review to follow. It’s the same as the Stumpjumper info you can find around. Flipping the chip gives you 6mm B.B. height and 1/2 degree steeper HA. Other questions i answered were fork offset is 51 and the frame can accommodate a coil shock. 

Riding a Large coming from a large evil calling and a large HTLT, I could feel the longer chainstays and was having a little unexpected trouble on tight uphill switchbacks. I do feel it’s overall a better bike than the old Levo, more “playful” but I think this bike is more at home monster trucking. I rode it on a pretty tight mini flow trail and it did the job but it wasn’t as fun as the full coil evil calling I was swapping back and forth with, which is an impossible ask. I did take it down some fairly rowdy cliff rolls into some gap jumps and I don’t know if it was the extra weight or my initial shock set up but I massively overshot the landing on a 4foot step up. No drama on a hard landing, the fox 34 really handled things well although I’d still rather have a 36. The bike handles well in air and feels surprisingly similar to a DH bike 

The B.B. height is currently 347mm with 165 mm cranks 
I think ideal height is 330 but there is the consideration of the engine hanging a bit lower. 

That being said I think there are a few things I might want to try. First 27.5 tires with the flip chip. Rough OD measurements with 2.8 tires would bring the B.B. to around 330 with 2.8s and 320 with 2.6, based on the minion DHF. I don’t love plus tires, but oh well. Maybe stick in a CushCore to help with squirm. I’d really have no problem riding 155mm cranks on an ebike, I’d rather have that and a lower B.B. If money was no object I’d want to try a reduced offset fork, possibly at 160 with the 27.5 tires and a coil shock. 

Great bike, perfect for off days and exploring or when I’m short on time. Won’t replace my daily driver.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Dpca10 said:


> So I have some flip chip answers. Review to follow. It's the same as the Stumpjumper info you can find around. Flipping the chip gives you 6mm B.B. height and 1/2 degree steeper HA. Other questions i answered were fork offset is 51 and the frame can accommodate a coil shock.
> 
> Riding a Large coming from a large evil calling and a large HTLT, I could feel the longer chainstays and was having a little unexpected trouble on tight uphill switchbacks. I do feel it's overall a better bike than the old Levo, more "playful" but I think this bike is more at home monster trucking. I rode it on a pretty tight mini flow trail and it did the job but it wasn't as fun as the full coil evil calling I was swapping back and forth with, which is an impossible ask. I did take it down some fairly rowdy cliff rolls into some gap jumps and I don't know if it was the extra weight or my initial shock set up but I massively overshot the landing on a 4foot step up. No drama on a hard landing, the fox 34 really handled things well although I'd still rather have a 36. The bike handles well in air and feels surprisingly similar to a DH bike
> 
> ...


great info. What flip chip configuration does the bike ship with those 29er wheels?

I think we are trying Plus wheels today on our Levo.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Larsey said:


> Mmmmmmm...$22k of Carbon goodness right there!


It's only money right? We didn't get a lot of riding footage but we'll get some more today.


----------



## Larsey (Jan 14, 2004)

fc said:


> It's only money right? We didn't get a lot of riding footage but we'll get some more today.


Just bought the 2019 Levo FSR base and added my ENVE carbon risers...about as carbon as I can get with my budget..lol


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

pulled the trigger too early for my Powerplay70, I think. TurboLevo was outshone by many for a while now, esp by RockyMtn .. and then -Boom- Spec puts itself back on top. Hope Rocky can deliver some retrofit upgrades in future, but I'll never be getting removeable battery nor 700WH on my bike like the Specialized bikes offer.


----------



## Dpca10 (Sep 13, 2012)

Flip chip ships in Low FC


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

How tall are you fc?

I really like the geo of the Pivot in large as you don't need to waste time moving your hips back to carve, able to pedal and carve from the same standing position, with the balance it has between its RC (chainstay) and FC (wheelbase minus RC). Allows you to have a light touch on the bars and be more fluid in your movements.

The Levo looks like it's more biased towards comfortable cruising in the saddle, rather than carving with a standing active/engaged rider. I figure you spend a ton more time in the saddle, than standing, but the times you are standing you are wanting to be in more control. Not really much effort to move your hips back to carve, with the longer chainstays, but it's just not as rad to not be able to pedal comfortably from that rearward position when things get tight and technical (can clamp down your arms on the bars to pedal from the rearward position, but that isn't ideal nor good habit).

IMO, wheelbases can be pushed even longer, to over 1300mm, considering the increasing emphasis on DH prowess and how high speed flow trails have been becoming popular. Wonder who's gonna be the first, considering that UCI emtb world championship racing is coming in 2019. 450mm chainstay with 1300mm WB, sounds good. +5 cs for every +25 in wheelbase. Push the front wheel out more with a combo of more reach and slacker HTA, in order to get this proportion right, adjusting the STA to get ETT dialed in.

BCsaltchucker, let me know how much noise that powerplay makes after 500 miles and a mud-wash or two. I heard that the idler adds quite a bit of rumble. The geo looked pretty good for tight wooded trails, though I'd prefer steeper STA and longer reach.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

Dpca10 said:


> Flipping the chip gives you 6mm B.B. height and 1/2 degree steeper HA. .


I read it also gives you 5 mm less reach in the high position, which doesn't seem like much but I'll take it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a long wheelbase and long chainstay when riding in a straight line.

Clearly Specialized has a market model, it just doesn’t include me or mine.

I’ll take the Pivot without a second thought.

Maybe specialized is trying to break into the electric golf cart market


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Larsey said:


> Just bought the 2019 Levo FSR base and added my ENVE carbon risers...about as carbon as I can get with my budget..lol


Nice. Have it yet?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

BCsaltchucker said:


> pulled the trigger too early for my Powerplay70, I think. TurboLevo was outshone by many for a while now, esp by RockyMtn .. and then -Boom- Spec puts itself back on top. Hope Rocky can deliver some retrofit upgrades in future, but I'll never be getting removeable battery nor 700WH on my bike like the Specialized bikes offer.


Yep. Rocky is a world-beater. But the new Leveo is probably better in every way.

I'm 5'8" btw.

Pivot is the better handling bike. It's one of the best handling bikes ever!!! But I'm seeing now that it's better as a 29er.

The new Levo is a great handling bike as well. And it looks like it's better than than the Pivot in all the other categories. (motor, software, price points, wheel size...)


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^Agree, stiff 29” wheels with 2.4-2.6 tires rock.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> ^Agree, stiff 29" wheels with 2.4-2.6 tires rock.


I used to agree but I put the new Crank Brothers Synthesis wheels on my Focus and it woke up. Stiff rear wheel, forgiving front. Now the bike is really alive. The front wheel should not be stiff. It needs to be tuned to flex, turn and absorb deflection.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I run the DT XRC1200 Carbon spline wheels with 2019 Lyrik 150mm, Maxxis dhf with 26psi. Feels great. I’m 6’1, 195.


----------



## Dpca10 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have to say over the past few days this bike has blown me away. I have gone on rides I would never ever do... Trails that end up in gullies with 30% grades out. Really opens up the choices.


----------

